# First Black Drum and it was a monster



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

Went fishin Saturday with my son and brother-in-law and didnt catch anything. So this morning I decided to spend an hour at a spot near my house. Third cast caught a 38 inch black drum (my first). Fought him for about 5-7min he took me around some broken up residential docks but I was able to get him out. This is my first large fish on my 7ft medium penn pursuit rod, my other large fish was on my big surf rod. Wow what a battle on a small rod! I was using 14lb trilene on an okuma delphino reel about 3000 size and the bait was a 1/4 oz jig head with a root beer zman shrimp, caught off of scenic hwy.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Nice!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sweet. Thats dinner all week right there!!!


----------



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks! Didn't keep it left my cooler at the house


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Tip a hat to ya. That is awesome


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Everytime I go with a cooler full of ice I catch next to nothing. Way to get him out of the pilings.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Be happy that you didn`t keep him. At this size they taste bad and will have lots of worms in it. I learned my lesson with a 40 in. Drum a couple years ago.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, great fish man! I'm sure it gave you a run for your money on that 3k Okuma! Any chance you could say the general area on Scenic that you were fishing at?


----------



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah I heard about the worms. The general area was where scenic and nine mile meet.


----------



## Softballmasher (Oct 24, 2012)

*Nice fish*

Love catching those big drum. Usually any Black Drum over 30 inches has worms and the meat is not good at all. Just release the big ones and when you catch some 20 inchers eat those. Again, nice fish!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

In Delaware they get them @ 70-100#s spawning. They pick the worms out. Not this guy.


----------



## Pinfish Killer (Jun 14, 2010)

Good job keeping that fish out of the pilings. Yeah, you were best off releasing that fish. At that size they are full of worm and you need a sawzall to fillet them.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report on your first Black Drum. Those big fish like that aren't good to eat unless you are really hungry but they sure are fun to catch! Tight line to you and can't wait to read about more of your first catches.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Like reeling up a cinder block!!!! good job!!!


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

wow that is monster. great job. It will probably take me a little while reeling him in with my 8lb mono light tackle.


----------



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

Sawzaw to fillet them haha ain't that the truth. Thanks everybody for the comments


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish! Good idea, we release the big ones too- and give someone else the opportunity to fight them another day.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish a blast to catch but suck to eat after about 5lbs


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Think I caught him yesterday on my yak - what a ride!


----------



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

I can't wait to get a yak! Tax return next year it's on!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice looking Blackie!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice drum!


----------



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, a nice challenge on light tackle


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thats a great catch on light tackle. I bet he had you shakin' for a while trying to get him out of the pilings..!!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Redfish cousin. Tastes as good at the right size. Nice catch.


----------



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

Ocean Master, yeah I was thinking I was gonna lose him but I went further down shore in the opposite direction and lessened the angle and turned him around and he swam right out and then input some heat on him and brought him in


----------

